# EPIC FAIL (If you like Van Halen, check this out.)



## Ether's Bane (Jan 21, 2010)

FAIL


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jan 21, 2010)

... What an idiot. I can't really say much else besides that and fail. I dunno, maybe I don't find it that funny o.o Am I s'posed to be?


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Jan 21, 2010)

You're right, epic fail. She should've been wearing a rainbow jumpsuit while screaming "YEEEAAAAOOOW" before she jumped.


----------

